# Check Valve



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Got the "fuel puking" after the snorkle issue. I could blow through the check back to the tank freely, difficult the other way. Seemed right, but I figured since I went through the trouble to take it off, I may as well clean it. Of course when I pulled it apart, BOING. I am now looking for a blow up of the check valve so I can put it back together. Also, is the check really necessary? If the tank doesn't build pressure, then it wont puke. Right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just experienced the same thing after my snorkel. I thought it was from hauling the grizz in my truck with the snorkels open, so I went today and bought some end caps for my snorkels while traveling.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Got a buddy w/08 Grizz. He was getting alot of pressure build-up in his tank. After some research, the fix was remove the check valve and replace w/inline fuel filter. He hasnt had any problems since. I am going to leave the check valve off and see what happens.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you leave it off, there is a way for water to enter the tank and the slosh to exit. If you bypass it and hook it back up to the line that runs to the pod, be prepared to see fuel puke from around the pod. When fuel warms up, it builds pressure...but when the engine/fuel pump takes fuel from the tank, it has to get air or the tank gets a vacuum until the pump can't produce enough to overcome it and the engine dies. That is why there is a check on that line.
Your choice but best put it back in... IMO.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Im pickin up what you're layin down, but, with the check there, 1. how does the tank relieve the pressure? 2. Was the original puking issue w/ the check on due to a deffective check?


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I decided to leave the check valve off and put a barb coupling in its place. I put 70 miles on her in MI, then took it to WV. Around 200 miles there and had no performance issues and not a drop of fuel from the pod. I like it


----------

